# [HELP] JellyBean Themeing and Modding Question



## Casey. (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm using apk tools 1.4.2 to decompile SystemUI and 1.4.9 to re-compile it. Is this process OK to use for JellyBean?

After I make my edits to the apk what is the best way to go about installing the new apk into the ROM I'm using?

Is it as easy as using an update.zip file like we were able to do in ICS or is there a different method for JellyBean? If it is just using an update.zip does anyone have one I can borrow or know where I can get a blank one that's set up and all I have to do is add the updated files to to flash?

I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask this question.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Casey. (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, the apktool method I used works OK. I just skipped the updated.zip install route and used Root Explorer to copy and paste SystemUI.apk into the system/app folder and rebooted. It booted right up and now I don't have to look at shaded notification icons.

Guess I'll have to see if framework-res works OK with this method too sometime.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

